# My new Volvo S60



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

It's been some time but here I am with a detail of my 'new' 2005 Volvo S60. I bought this car two weeks ago and it's the replacement for my 1997 Saab 9000 Anniversary.

I didn't take much pictures during the detail. Time was against me and so the detail is done spread over a week but i did my best to make a topic anyway :thumb:.

The car is 5 years old with 127.000 km on the clock and has seen carwashed a lot so it seemed.

When I just got it:























































Nothing shocking, just the usual grime...

First I tackeled the interiour. Vacuumed, APC wipedown, treated the leather with with Glipstone twins, polishes the wood on the mid console, ...

Before:









After:









Before:









After:









Before:









After:









A few days later I got on with the headlights. Not the easiest of jobs and pretty time consuming but well worth it.

This is how they looked:




































Masked:









Then I started sanding them with wet&dry 1000 grid until most of the defects were removed. Some stone chips where just too deep to remove.










then I worked my way up with 1500 -> 2000 -> 2500 and finaly 3000:









Then I polished the headlight with powergloss + green 3M spot pad on the rotary and finished with FF 106FA on the yellow 3M spot pad.

Looks much better!























































A few days later it was time for the big job. This piggy needed some deswirling! Washed, clayed, washed and dried:

Dull paint?









Lets look closer:









And closer... :doublesho









After a few hits with Menz 85RD on Menz polishing pad:









50/50









Before:









After:









Before:









After:









After I finished deswirling I refined the finish with Menz FF 85RE on a yellow 3M pad. Then Applied PB's Black Hole and for protection (with the winter comming) Britemax #5. 
Windows cleaned with Turtle Wax Window Cleaner, tires dressed with AG instant tire dressing and exterior plastics dressed with PB's trim restorer



























































































That's all, thanks for watching :thumb:


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

nice job,nice car.headlamps have come up a treat!


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## grayfox (Apr 15, 2008)

Really nice, also like a good headlight turnaround!


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Again, great work on the headlights:thumb:

Rest of the car aint bad either


----------



## *Das* (Aug 9, 2010)

Cracking job there :thumb:


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Looks great after you've finished it. Some nice work there.


----------



## karburn (Feb 1, 2008)

Splendid. Wonderful job.


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

Thanks guys :thumb:


----------



## tansel (Sep 26, 2010)

Very good job !
Show her to the pre-owner and he is going to want it back.


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

a_tansel said:


> Very good job !
> Show her to the pre-owner and he is going to want it back.


Nope! It's my car now! 

Today I gave the exhaust a polish

Before:


















After:


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Nice work Jochen!

I hope you'll enjoy your new car :thumb:


----------



## AlexTsinos (Oct 10, 2010)

nice job in a good car! :thumb:


----------



## glendog74 (Jan 11, 2009)

Nice work - the headlight lenses look great now :thumb:


----------



## robsonj (Apr 14, 2007)

Nice car ,they look great inside and out ,great on fuel and reliable as hell, in my top 3 for choice or next taxi!!


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

Thanks guys!

I realy like the car too! :thumb:
@robsonj: It's kinda cramped in the back so maybe you'll be better of with a S80?

Here are some beading shots I took yesterday:


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

And the detailing continues! 

Last week I gave the engine bay a good scrub:

It was pretty dusty























































I covered up the alternator, removed the engine cover and sprayed the engine with Prisma engine cleaner (section per section) and agitated the dirt with some brushes. Then gave it a gentkle blast with the pw at low pressure while the engine was running and then drieded it with presurized air and some mf's. At the end I used some Armor All on the plastics.























































And then I gave the car a good wash and Britemax Spray & Shine:


----------



## Overdoser (Oct 25, 2010)

Superb transformation. Well done mate.


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

Great job! These are cracking cars as well, especially in D5 form :thumb:

My dad bought a nice V50 yesterday, I'll do a writeup on that over Christmas.


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

ride_to_die said:


> Superb transformation. Well done mate.





Leodhasach said:


> Great job! These are cracking cars as well, especially in D5 form :thumb:
> 
> My dad bought a nice V50 yesterday, I'll do a writeup on that over Christmas.


Thanks guys!

It's a great car indeed. I love it, even if it's a diesel 
Thinking of having it remapped to D5 specs soon, but even though with only 126bhp it's not that slow to be honnest :thumb:


----------



## Brynjar (Dec 25, 2009)

Damn, makes me miss my old S60:-(

Nice turnaround there.. If I can come with suggestion, take a look at dymamixdyes.com and you could restore your seats back to 100% for a small amount of money. If you lift up your back seat and cut of a stamp size piece of leather and send them, you'll get it colour matched free of charge. I used it on my "Atacama" seats and they looked like brand new after the treatment.

Anyway, good luck with the Sweede. Great car and extreamly comfortable.


----------



## oop.. (Oct 20, 2010)

headlights :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Sportspack Mark (May 24, 2007)

good job, nice car


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

Instead of opening a new topic, let's just continue here 

It's been about 8 month's now since I bought this car and also 8 months it had a proper detail. Mid winter it got an carlack + Colli 476s treatement though but a few things I didn't found time for the first time got sorted out now. For example full correction on the tail gate and rear bumper + removing of some paint transfer on the front bumper.

Let's crack on!

This is how it looked:



















Grubby paint, no protection 










Some rubber/glue stuff from the stealer...










But still a good shine from the paint so I wasn't expecting a lot of correction work










After taking these pictures it started raining (of course) but I go that covered now










Jochen 1 - rain 0 

So we set to work!
Wheels cleaned with Bilberry 1:10 and APC 1:4 for the tires










All clean



















Then foamed with TFR I had laying around (this also cleared some shelfspace :thumb










After washing with Carlack shampoo argie I started claying car with Sonüs green and DJBS. After a few clays with Bilt Hamber I forgot how nice and easy this clay is. Love it!

After the bonnet










After the tail gate










Cleaned shuts and filler cap and then washed again










Nice and clean










Taped up and roled inside for polishing










I used PO106F on a yellow 3M pad to correct the light defects





































The bumper was the worst part





































After 3 hits with Mens IP on a LC Hydrotech polishing pad some of the defect were removed, others remained but a lot less noticeble. Good enough for me because healthy paint >>> full correction IMO



















After working my way around the rest of the car I came to the front bumper which is horrible anyway because of the major amount of stone chips but also because of this nice line of paint transfer










Sanded down with #2500










And polished










Applied Carlack glass sealing to all windows



















This cured the smearing on the wind screen I just noticed :thumb:

While doing this the heavens opened again










Jochen 2 - rain 0 :lol:

The next day I applied some Black Hole using a rotary and a blue 3M pas
After that, 2 layers of Britemax #5 were applied with a DA and a red hexlogic pad










While the sealant was curing I had time to do some other little jobs such as cleaning up the shuts with carlack nsc. Boy do I love this stuff :argie:



















Cleaned the rubber that sits between the front and rear door. They became all white after polishing the first time and I couldn't stand it anymore!



















Much better:










Also cleaned and dressed the exterior plastics with PB'(s Trim Restorer. Very unprofessional to polish over the plastics even when they are taped :tumbleweed:



















Then the interior. Not much to do there but just a quick vacuum, dust down and clean up some plastics





































Applied Natural look dreesing on some bits










And some










to the car mats, dressed the tires and cleaned the windows. Jobs done!








































































































































Thanks for watching! :wave:


----------



## uzi-blue (Mar 16, 2011)

Great job, amazing work on teh headlights :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Good job mate, looks tidy.


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

Bead it!


----------



## steveineson (Jan 2, 2010)

Looks like even when the car got rained on you won:wave: Jochen 3 Rain 0 :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## akbarirfan (Mar 8, 2009)

Great turn around. Loving the job on the headlights too!


----------



## NL-J (Jun 14, 2008)

Great work:thumb: Mooie Volvo


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

steveineson said:


> Looks like even when the car got rained on you won:wave: Jochen 3 Rain 0 :lol::lol::lol:


Haha true :lol:

Thanks guys :thumb:


----------



## volvojos (Jun 4, 2009)

hoi Jochen... je kan binnenkort mijn vrouw hare V50 hier bekijken, en t laatst heb ik hier een RR Sport gepost, kijk maar eens.

Mooi resultaat heb je behaald op die S60 (al had ik stiekem gehoopt het nieuw model te zien te krijgen )

groeten Jos


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

volvojos said:


> hoi Jochen... je kan binnenkort mijn vrouw hare V50 hier bekijken, en t laatst heb ik hier een RR Sport gepost, kijk maar eens.
> 
> Mooi resultaat heb je behaald op die S60 (al had ik stiekem gehoopt het nieuw model te zien te krijgen )
> 
> groeten Jos


Hoi Jos!

Merci! Die RR ziet er ook goed uit hoor, nice job :argie:

(je de titel is mss wat misleidend hè )


----------

